# A people/nation receives Gods Word for the First time - Video



## SolaGratia (Dec 16, 2010)

YouTube - KimyalBible10minute! 

YouTube - Kimyal Bible, part 4


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow and Amen!

If that doesn't make the water stand in your eyes you have no heart. Man, I would love to be there, doing that.


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 16, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Did they already have the O.T. in Kimyal?



It appears that they only have the NT in the Kimyal language.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 16, 2010)

Kimyal Tribe of West Papua Indonesia

Pastor Siud's prayer is a real tear-jerker at about 2 minutes or so on the 10 minute film.

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

There are 274 listed language on the left side of the island of New Guinea (the Indonesian province of Papua) and about 200 still are unwritten and lack any book of the bible.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 16, 2010)

Pergamum, may I ask if Bible translation is part of your mission? (And I agree about the prayer. I wept like a little child.)


----------



## LeeD (Dec 16, 2010)

Saw this a few days ago and was thoroughly blessed and encouraged.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 16, 2010)

Phil, 

My first focus is evangelism, but its hard to evangelize a tribal group without the Word of God. 

Some groups like Wycliffe do good jobs translating but World Team, my group, also has very, very deep ties with the people such that what we produce has been used quite well and the people "own it" very closely. We generally make it a point to work very closely with indigenous evangelists, whereas some others who are just focused on translation work alone. Working with these indigenous evangelists increases your workload double, but these guys need mentoring, too. We have about 2 dozen Dani's working with me, and our effort is spread out over several hundred square miles of lowland jungle here and 10 villages/clan areas, plus small clusters, in the northern dialect area.


I am in a remote, tribal people group with two dialects, the southern dialect has had more extensive contact and has a translator working, and I have been fortunate to be able to use these southern dialect language notes to learn the northern dialect and modify the lexicon. There seems about 40% lexical similarity, some phonological differences, but mainly the difference is usage and pronunciation, so I am hoping not to have to translate "from scratch" but adopt the orthography and grammer already done down south and then march forward with that.

World Team Papua


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 16, 2010)

Truly fascinating, brother. May God bless your noble efforts to His great glory. Also know that I have added you to my missionary prayer list.


----------

